# Outdoor stir-fry…beats the heat!



## Kingdaddy (Sep 9, 2008)

I love stir-fry with all the fresh veggies, but so much heat and smoke in the house in the hot Texas summer has made this a winter meal only for some time.  Now that I got nearly everything I need outdoors I love stir fry all year round.


----------



## love2"Q" (Sep 9, 2008)

thats a nifty toy ...


----------



## babetoo (Sep 9, 2008)

wow , i am inpressed. will be right over for dinner.

babe


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks mighty good when do you ring the dinner bell Ill be right over


----------



## roadfix (Sep 9, 2008)

That dome grill rocks!


----------



## Kingdaddy (Sep 9, 2008)

What’s nice is that the high heat on the outer ring (600-700°) can get the wok effect quite nicely and then a little water squirt on the veggies followed by a dome cover and you get a nice steam.  Moving the meat to the center (cooler zone) nicely drains the oil and slows the cooking similar to dragging the meat up the side of a wok after searing.


----------



## Kingdaddy (Sep 9, 2008)

Mushrooms go on last.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 9, 2008)

I like that a LOT. 
envy! Lust!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 10, 2008)

I've seen some people use the burner on a turkey fryer for outdoor stir-fry.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 10, 2008)

Can I move in?  I'm good at dishes.


----------



## Kingdaddy (Sep 10, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> I've seen some people use the burner on a turkey fryer for outdoor stir-fry.


 
That’s next on my agenda, I want a good dual burner stove top for boiling water and the occasional Turkey fry but that takes a lot of BTU's and I have read that blast and wok burners don’t do well for boiling water and oil since it does not heat very evenly.  Ultimately I want a burner or two that will do it all, but it looks like I need a wok burner  (recessed) and a good 60,000 BTU combo to do it all. 
 
Did some nice bacon wrapped Scallops and Steak and Crabcakes the other day too.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2008)

That's one pretty cool setup (beats the heat right )
A stir fryer's dream.


----------



## Kingdaddy (Sep 10, 2008)

I love to use a charcoal grill and the Evo simultaneously for bigger or more complex meals, my girlfriend and I can work together very well and never go into the house. I still need a 2 burner cook top to complete the poor mans outdoor kitchen though.

BTW, don’t let the marketing BS get to you on an outdoor Refrigerator, you don’t need one that is rated for such, for a third of the price you can buy the cheep non outdoor-rated version and replace it 3 times if necessary and it will be much larger. Just keep the compressor compartment covered in some way. I paid about $375 for one that has been outdoors in bad weather for about a year and it works better then my indoor fridge that cost much more, colder too..


----------



## Kingdaddy (Sep 10, 2008)

Top On


----------



## Kingdaddy (Sep 12, 2008)

My first try at Cedar Plank Salmon, very moist and delicate compared to the foil wrapped version, not to mention the flavor and aroma of the cedar infused in the fish. I’ll probably never eat any fish another way on an outdoor grill.


----------



## stinemates (Oct 12, 2008)

Look absolutely fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cristinaskitchen (Jun 10, 2009)

That looks great!


----------

